# Ufer angeln Fuerteventura



## Kvsh (30. Juli 2017)

Moin,
Habe mal eine Frage ich bin ein Angel Anfänger bzw habe wenig Ahnung vom Ufer angeln und bin demnächst auf Fuerteventura in Costa calma . Nun meine Frage: ist es möglich mit diesem Setup oder eher dumm vom Ufer mit Kunst ködern zu angeln, habt ihr sonst noch Tipps ?
Setup: 
Route: shimano dx Spinning, 180 cm, 3-14 g wurfgewicht 
Spule: shimano Sienna 2500 

Freue mich über eure Hilfe!


----------



## j0hN (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ufer angeln Fuerteventura*

Hallo,
Ich kenn die Ecke ganz gut, auch wenn ich dort grundsätzlich zu wenig angel.
Mir wäre die Rute sowohl zu kurz, als auch zu schwach. Ich selbst hab immer 60gr Reiserute mit ner 4000er Rolle dabei.
Bei der Länge musst halt beachten, dass du meistens auf nem Felsen stehst und mit ner zu kurzen Rute Probleme beim landen bekommst.
Ach ja...unabhängig vom Setup solltest du dich um einen Angelschein bemühen. Ich glaube ~18€ für 3 Jahre. 
Wenn du Stellen wissen willst oder wie und wo man den Schein bekommt kannst gerne melden.




Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kvsh (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ufer angeln Fuerteventura*

Danke erstmal! Was für eine Montage benutzt du dorrt zum fischen? Und was kann man da eigentlich fangen ? Würde mich aufjedenfall interessieren wegen einem angelschein, überlege schon länger einen zu machen !


----------



## j0hN (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ufer angeln Fuerteventura*

Nicht falsch verstehen, du brauchst auf Fuerte eine bezahlte Angelerlaubnis - nicht wie in Deutschland einen Angelschein mit Prüfung. Hier kannst mal schauen, was man so fangen kann und auch nach Mindestmaßen und vor allem giftigen Fischen gucken.
http://www.portal-de-canarias.com/html/mindestmasse_fische_kanaren.html

Ich bin meistens mit Blinkern oder Jigs unterwegs, aber du kannst auch auf Grund oder sogar mit einer Posenmontage gut fangen. Schwimmbrot ist auch eine Möglichkeit. Das kommt halt drauf an, was du jetzt an Material mitnimmst und wie deine persönlichen Vorlieben sind. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------

